# Fourth Annual Moosic & Arts Festival comes to Van Riper State Park Aug. 17



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Fourth Annual Moosic & Arts Festival comes to Van Riper State Park Aug. 17*

Contact: Melanie Brand, 906-339-4461 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural ResourcesAug. 2, 2013

Van Riper State Park, in northwestern Marquette County, will host the Fourth Annual Moosic & Arts Festival on Saturday, Aug 17, and the event promises a day of music, food and artisan vendors ? even a bounce-house for the little ones. The lineup of local musicians includes Dan Lawrence, the Goldmine Girls, Green Gene, Zac Lancaster, Black Pearl, AJ Stone, Stuart Harsila, Troy Graham and Helena Antoni.

The festival begins at 11 a.m., with musical acts starting on the main stage at 11:30 a.m. and running through 10 p.m. Admission to the festival is free, but all vehicles entering the park are required to have a Recreation Passport. Guests are invited to bring a blanket or lawn chairs and stay for the day, or camp for the weekend.

There are still a few open spaces available to vendors. Those interested in securing a spot should contact Melanie Brand at 906-339-4461.

Van Riper State Park is located off US 41, near Champion, Mich. Learn more about the park's amenities, activities and other events at www.michigan.gov/vanriper.

The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $11 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, nonmotorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches. In addition, Recreation Passport holders can enjoy real savings at businesses and retailers that participate in the Passport Perks discount program. The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($30.50 annual; $8.40 daily) at any state park or recreation area or through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore.

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport. For information on Passport Perks shopping discounts or how businesses and retailers can enroll in the program, visit www.michigan.gov/passportperks.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------



## Michael [ƿord] (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello,

I posted a video/performance online of [Marquette] musician Stuart Harsila, referenced in your article above. Stuart was playing on a corner in downtown Marquette and I promised him I'd post the video, but he does not have a cell phone I could call. If you happen to see or be in contact with Stuart, can you please tell him to search his name on Youtube.com to see the video? Here's the direct link: 




Thanks so much, if you're able to reach him  (Certainly understand if you can't /don't).

Michael Brown
ƿord 



Steve said:


> *Fourth Annual Moosic & Arts Festival comes to Van Riper State Park Aug. 17*
> 
> Contact: Melanie Brand, 906-339-4461 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
> Agency: Natural ResourcesAug. 2, 2013
> ...


----------

